# In-line heater for a SunSun? Or another option?



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I need to get a heater for my 29 gal tank. I was looking at the Hydor Inline (200 watt) but it looks like it is for use with a 5/8 hose and the SunSun I ordered has a 3/4 hose. 

Is there another in-line heater that would work better for the SunSun? Or am I better off just going with a submersible heater? Any recommendations? I've read the "Stealth Explosion" thread, so I think I will avoid their products. 

The heater and filter should be on and running while my tank is cycling, right? On that note, it would be nice to have step-by-step directions for the first 5 or 6 weeks of setting up a new tank. I know I need to wait a month before adding plants and fish, but is there anything I need to add to the water aside from the Eco-complete? 

Sorry... I should stick to one question at a time. :icon_wink

Thanks.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I just attached a 300w hydor to my Marineland C-360, which also has 3/4 tubing. What I ended up doing was getting two 3/4" couplings from the irrigation department at Home Depot for $.26 each. Then I used to pieces of 5/8 tubing. If you dip the 5/8 tubing in boiling water you can get it on the 3/4 coupling. Then you have 3/4 barb to attach to your filter line, and a 5/8 tube to attach to the heater.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Perhaps a better option, and certainly a cheaper one, would be to get a Rena Smart Heater (100 watt).

Edit: Thanks, Yikes. I'll look into that.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

yikesjason said:


> Then you have 3/4 barb to attach to your filter line, and a 5/8 tube to attach to the heater.


Do you do the same thing for the output of the heater or do you run it 5/8 into the tank?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Do you do the same thing for the output of the heater or do you run it 5/8 into the tank?



Oh... that's a good question. Why didn't I think of that? I suspect that you have to do the same thing for the output since the bar is designed for the 3/4 tube.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Which sun sun do you have? Mine has 5/8th inch/16mm hose.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Which sun sun do you have? Mine has 5/8th inch/16mm hose.


I'm not sure OSed. I got it on ebay, it's going to be here Friday. It says it comes with 3/4 hose. It has 3 media baskets, no UV, rated for a 60 gallon, at 264gph. Man this would be so much easier if I could just post the link. :icon_wink 18W motor. I think that's all the stats. be side the basics.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Stemwinder said:


> Oh... that's a good question. Why didn't I think of that? I suspect that you have to do the same thing for the output since the bar is designed for the 3/4 tube.


That is right, I had to do the same thing on the other side of the heater because I still needed the 3/4 tube to use my output.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

that is the one i have. I think 3/4 is the outside diameter of the hose. I litterally just reinstalled an inline reactor using 5/8 barbs.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

So... My package arrived today. I thought that I had bought the SunSun.... but the box says "Grech" on it. It looks EXACTLY like the SunSun filter..... Is it the same thing? 

The website is in Chinese... so I assume it's the same company. Geez... I hope I didn't get a knock-off of a knock-off. LOL


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Pics Stemwinder please.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

My camera is broken... can't afford another one because I keep buying aquarium crap. 

Here are some pictures I found on another forum (yes, I stole the pics... sorry). This is what I just got in the mail...

http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv55/Aaron_Gifford/P4170291.jpg
http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv55/Aaron_Gifford/P4170292.jpg
http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv55/Aaron_Gifford/P4170290.jpg

I'm 99% sure that Grech is the new name for the SunSun. In which case, I want to be Grech Pimp #1.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

same filter, don't think it is a new name, just a different branding. http://www.sunsun-china.com/en/Company/Company_Browse.aspx?id=1 is sunsun. 

I am sure there are more "brands" too...


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Over stocked if you wouldn't mind can you send me a picture/link of the filters you put in your Sunsun? I'm going to the Petsmart and I want to make sure to get the right ones. I thought they were by Marineland??? They're the ones that have to be cut. I know I need bioballs, floss, and the pads is there anything else?


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> Over stocked if you wouldn't mind can you send me a picture/link of the filters you put in your Sunsun? I'm going to the Petsmart and I want to make sure to get the right ones. I thought they were by Marineland??? They're the ones that have to be cut. I know I need bioballs, floss, and the pads is there anything else?


I'd be interested in that as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have never had to replace mine. I suspect the marineland c series will work. you can find the replacements on ebay from time to time too. Or, like I did, added more by using filter floss.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I'm a little bit confused... sorry. 

When I took the filter out of the box it already had some bio balls, carbon bag, a bag of red pellets (???), and cotton in it. Do I need to add anything else? I see now that ceramic rings are optional... Or are the ceramic rings and the red pellets basically the same thing? Would it be best to go ahead and put something else in? Thx.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

The only thing I'm not sure about it the red pellets. You can put the bioballs in the middle basket it you have three. The bottom basket (first one in the bottom of the canister) should have the cotton. Don't use the carbon it will take out your fertz. or so I was told. I would use some rings in the top basket with a another fine filter pad on top to polish the water one last time before it goes into the tank. Try to find a pic of the red pellets somewhere.

How much did you pay for the filter and where did you get it? If you got it off ebay which seller did you buy from.


----------



## edlab03 (May 19, 2009)

I received the same red pellets when I ordered my filter and they appear to be small lava rock. I ended up putting the bio balls, ceramic rings and the "red pellets" in the middle basket topped with one of the white pads that came with the filter.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Carbon takes out fertilizers? I have a white pad and bio balls in the bottom basket (although I have room for a few more balls if I need to add more), a white pad and lava rocks in the middle basket (not very many), and a blue pad and carbon on the top basket. I suppose I'll add ceramic rings to the middle basket (there's room for them next to the mesh bag of lava rock... or maybe ditch the lava rock and just do ceramic rings).... Or, if carbon is no good for planted tanks, maybe I should take out the carbon and add ceramic rings on top. 

I'm cornfused. 

Is there such a thing as too much filtration (as long as the flow isn't obstructed)?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I poked around a little bit to learn more about carbon. Here is a thread I came across on MonsterFishkeepers... 

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224856

Here is the most informative response... (By "The V")

"Activated carbon works by trapping molecules in pores. The manufacturing process determines the pore size of the carbon. Aquarium carbon has a large pore size and only traps larger complex organic molecules like malachite green (365 g/mol) & methylene blue(320 g/mol). Ammonia (17 g/mol), nitrite(46 g/mol) , nitrate (62g/mol), iron (55.84 g/mol), Mg (24 g/mol), and all other mineral fertilizers are way too small to be stuck in the pore."

Looks like carbon shouldn't be a problem... and might help with water clarity. I'm sure that's not the definitive answer, though.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok I went to get filter media yesterday at Petsmart, no luck; it looked like the end of the world is coming. There was hardly anything left on the shelf’s, so I guess I'll have to order online. 

I found this website and I have a couple of coupons and free shipping with them. However, there are two different sizes of filter media to choose from for the C series of filters. Which one will work? I don't want to order and have it be too small, bigger it always better in this case.  The same decision needs to be made for the Polishing pads as well. I know I can used batting and I will, I just want a little of everything on stock at my house.


http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-foam-sponges/512052/marineland-magnum-c-series-filter-foam.html


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

Your floss or mechanical method of filtration should go in the bottom. When I bought my filter, it only came with 3 white polishing pads and that's it. Luckily I use floss/pillow stuffing in my eheim so I had some of that and Eheim SubstratPro laying around. This is how mines set up.

Top - SubstratPro balls with purigen bags on top.
Middle - Jam PACKED full of floss/pillow stuffing
Bottom - The 3 white polishing pads.

This has seemed to be the most effective way of filtration for my tank, granted I run an Eheim ECCO 2234 on the same tank as well. If you have a more course sponge you might consider putting that on the bottom if you're not using the ceramic rings. I have to change the floss and clean the white pads often as they are a finer material and catch nearly everything.

Recently I've changed my tank over to a shrimp tank, so I've added two sponges to the intakes so I suspect I won't have to do it as often however.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I think I've decided to go with a regular (fully submersible) heater instead of an in-line heater for my 29 gallon tank. I'm hoping to save myself money and the headache of fitting the barbs & hose. 

Am I better off with the Hydor Theo or the Rena SmartHeater? 

The 100 watt Rena SmartHeater is rated up to 35 gallons... But it gets pretty cold in Indiana during the winter and my house is pretty drafty. Would I be better off going ahead and getting a 200 watt heater, or will the 100 be enough?

Thanks.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Stemwinder said:


> I think I've decided to go with a regular (fully submersible) heater instead of an in-line heater for my 29 gallon tank. I'm hoping to save myself money and the headache of fitting the barbs & hose.
> 
> Am I better off with the Hydor Theo or the Rena SmartHeater?
> 
> ...



I just got back to wasting time... and I noticed that the Hydor Theo is not fully submersible. THe Rena SmartHeater is. So I will be going with the Rena.

So I guess the only question I have left is whether I should get the 100 or the 200 watt heater for my 29 gal.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Stemwinder said:


> So I guess the only question I have left is whether I should get the 100 or the 200 watt heater for my 29 gal.


I would always go bigger. If you go small your limiting your options of getting a bigger tank in the future; I did this. I have a 100w smart heater on my 20, I'm going to be upgrading to a 75 soon and will have to purchase another heater for it. If you use a small heater on a large tank it will never get up to temp.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> I would always go bigger. If you go small your limiting your options of getting a bigger tank in the future; I did this. I have a 100w smart heater on my 20, I'm going to be upgrading to a 75 soon and will have to purchase another heater for it. If you use a small heater on a large tank it will never get up to temp.



Thanks for the advice. I went ahead and ordered a 200 watt Rena last night. It was only a few dollars more than the 100.

Good luck getting your question about filter media answered... sorry I can't help.


----------

